# Linked power + Synchronicity= 2 standard actions/round.



## balam_br (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello all... please, i need some light with some new rules doubts around my game.
One of my psionic players got the complete psionics and now i´m handling a strange situation.

With Synchronicity you use a standard action to do a standard action at any time till your next round.
If you use that with liked power, you dont spend the standard action... so i can make something like that.

1st round: Animal affinity(or something else) with linked power synchronicity.

before the next round, i use the standard action from synchronicity. So i can do two standard actions in a row.
2nd round: i can regain the psionic focus with a move action and use another power with linked synchronicity, i choose polymorph...

This can go on just using a move action to gain another standard action.... is there something wrong with that? is this a correct use of the rules?

Thanks for any kind of help...


----------



## Solarious (Mar 5, 2007)

It's one of the problems of the Complete Psionics. If you interpet the rules this way, you can indeed get a ridiculous number of actionis from Synchronicity. In fact, with enough preperation, you can gain what is effectively a supercharged Time Stop with Synchronicity. This exploit of a poorly thought/worded power has been out on the internet ever since the book was released.

If you don't want future headaches with this, you can simply ban it and tell your player that it's both too confusing for you to adjucate (as it is poorly writen) and it's too easy to break. Although in all honestly, there isn't too much that's good about the Complete Psionic.

I direct you to the Untapped Potential in my signature. It is a superior psionics supplement.


----------



## balam_br (Mar 5, 2007)

It´s good to know that i´m not the only GM that is suffering with that book, thanks for the reply my friend. ;-)

People, sorry for chewing and old topic... any more experiences with that power?


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 5, 2007)

I banned it for these reasons - or I would, if anyone had taken it. There are a few things I really like about complete Psionics, but that isn't one of them!

And I'll agree with Solarious; Untapped Potential is very good, and was well worth $5 for me.


----------



## Anguirus (Mar 5, 2007)

Synchronicity would be game-smashingly good at a rather higher level, so I'm really confused as to why it's a FIRST level power.

I'm not sure that anyone I've talked to uses it as written.  If it sucked power points faster, it might be forgivable: after all, psionics are practically built for huge novas.


----------



## Minosis (Mar 8, 2007)

Am I missing something, to effectively use Synchonicity with no specifications it costs 3 poiunts and linked power is 6 or 8, so for 11 points you would get 2 actions, how does that differ from say quicken power or the like?


----------



## Deekin (Mar 8, 2007)

Because Linked Costs 1 Extra power point and your psionic focus to get an extra standered action. Quicken Costs  6point as a psionic focus.


----------

